# c# Exceptions bei FolderBrowserDialog



## DerAskTyp (23. Oktober 2016)

Welche Exceptions können beim FolderBrowserDialog passieren?

Bei MSDN kann ich keine Exceptions finden...


----------



## sheel (23. Oktober 2016)

Hi

bei einer Klasse selber treten gar keine Exceptions auf ... welche Methode?


----------

